# I need a Wiper Motor recomendation



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I jacked up my wiper motor. The bad news. ( at least it's making a loud noise as it turns) The good news is it's powered and turning! 

What I think happened is I was hammering the U clamp holding the motor to the 2x4 trying to get it to where I could put the bolts on. I figure I broke a magnet or something inside that part of the motor. Lesson learned. 

SO I need to know if there's a wiper motor I can pick up local at an auto store or salvage that would be an easy mount( if there is such a thing ) 

Year or make specific if possible. I'm so close to getting this complete.


----------



## ststock23 (Oct 20, 2008)

They all mount pretty much the same. Get large hose clamps to secure it to the 2x4. I use two just to diminish the twisting. My local u-pull it sells motors for $10. They had an "all you can carry" sale last week. $25 and I gave up after pulling 19 motors.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome buy! I have one on the way. Bought it from lowdwnrob.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Just be aware that all are not designed the same. I had my brother pick one up for me at the local salvage yard. All excited we powered it up and found that instead of the shaft spinning on its axis in a circle, it remained in place and simply oscillated around a small circle. 


To put another way. Imagine sitting in your office chair and spinning around - this is what you want. Now imagine you moving around the edges of your office, but the chair keeps pointed at your screen. 

It's basically a useless motor for our needs.


----------

